# symptoms when hashis hits



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

the wave of hash. my tsh is 2.27 right now just got to that dose as was in the tourism range few months ago. I am on .83synthroid as .75 wasn't enough couple months ago. I have a sinus infection now and in penicillin but I know hashi also hit me again. shaky a bit verrryyy nauseous and the runs and dizzy which the penicillin also causes this too a bit but I had it before I started the meds and it's not the first time. docs say ride the wave maybe increase my paxil temporarily to calm my nerves . my legs n arms hurt. my endo said it's just the attack, how do u cope and what synptoms do u get


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> the wave of hash. my tsh is 2.27 right now just got to that dose as was in the tourism range few months ago. I am on .83synthroid as .75 wasn't enough couple months ago. I have a sinus infection now and in penicillin but I know hashi also hit me again. shaky a bit verrryyy nauseous and the runs and dizzy which the penicillin also causes this too a bit but I had it before I started the meds and it's not the first time. docs say ride the wave maybe increase my paxil temporarily to calm my nerves . my legs n arms hurt. my endo said it's just the attack, how do u cope and what synptoms do u get


There are many here who have Hashimoto's and I am sure they will be along after the New Year's.

Meanwhile, you do sound hyper. Have you had any antibodies' tests such as those listed below?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Have you had ultra-sound to see if there are any suspicious nodules or other irregularities?

It sounds like you are having a tough time of it.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

yes I had an ultrasound and right side is a wee bigger no concerns. I am getting a fever and headache from the sinus infection oh joy off to bed. I know penicillin can also cause some jitters too plus the infection will keepmu posted Ty for the reply


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> yes I had an ultrasound and right side is a wee bigger no concerns. I am getting a fever and headache from the sinus infection oh joy off to bed. I know penicillin can also cause some jitters too plus the infection will keepmu posted Ty for the reply


I sure hope the penicillin kicks in and you feel better soon.

And, you are very welcome.


----------



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

Symptoms with flare ups ? I've only had 2 that I know of but here are the symptoms they had in common:

Fatigue
Depressed mood
Need for 12 hours of sleep a day
Flushing of the face, neck and chest areas
Increase in body temp., sometimes climbing into the feverish range
Blurred vision

I won't even list the neuro symptoms, because they're too numerous and make me sound like a hypochondriac. We don't know yet if they're related to the Hashi's or something else.


----------

